# Ich wiped out my tank..



## SuzanneD18 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello.. I thought I did everything I was advised to do when it came to setting up a 40 gal for 2 large goldfish (a telescope and a black moor) They came from someone that no longer wanted them, looked very healthy, color and size impressive. After about a week, the black moor was still eating well, but spending his time at the bottom, no action. No other signs of disease, but as soon at his partner showed ich, I called the store (that also gave me the set up advice) and was told to put kosher salt.. blah blah blah theyre dead. My question IS- Starting this tank over completely, what MUST I do to try to avoid this problem next round? Also, should I get rid of the moss balls? I did also treat the water with Petco's herbal ich remedy. Id prefer to completely start over, I would think its the best thing to do to rid the tank of the disease? Please point me towards another forum page or website if it saves someone time typing something that is already posted. Ill do the reading 
Thanks for help in advance


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Interesting. How much time passed between the time you began setting up the tank and the time the fish died? 

White spot (ich) guides, treatment are readily available. They all say about the same thing. 

To avoid the problem, you should have a quarenteen tank, and keep your fish in it for a few months. Apparently all people with aquariums sooner or later will have some ick. So it is not something you will never see again. 

Two places I saw potential problems someone might overlook. One is that heat treatment needs to be gradual. You must arieate water. Also if medicating, remove carbon from filter. 

Best wishes.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

see the link

#http://www.aquariumforum.com/f5/problem-ichthyophtirius-72658.html


----------



## Waterworlds (Apr 12, 2015)

1- Goldfish are huge waste producers.
2- did you cycle your tank first?

If you want to start over, I would remove everything and clean the tank , filter and heater well with vinegar. Get new filter media and start a fish less cycle. It takes anywhere from four to eight weeks. Also, expect a high nitrate spike a week or so after it has cycled.

Do you have an app master test kit to test your water quality? That's number one must have. You also need something like Seachem Prime to de chlorinate your water.

I always have a bottle of Melafix and pimafix on hand for treating when I see any signs of a problem. You cannot have any carbon in your filter when using those.

If you need any assistance setting up a healthy tank, please message me and I will hell walk you through it. It's a bit to learn upfront, but after that, you'll be fine.


----------



## SuzanneD18 (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you for the replies, to the folks that did. Let me give some updated info, and also info that I probably should have mentioned in my original post.
First, when I initially set up the tank, I was told that I do not need a heater for goldfish. So, I didnt put one in. Second, I was told I could filter the tank for at least 24 hrs, then put the goldfish in. So, I did. Most likely- this was bad advice from the get go. 
As of today, I completely drained the tank, rinsed the gravel, driftwood, plastic plants. I also have 2 moss balls that were in the tank during the ich issue. I have them in a solo cup with tap water as I write this.. not sure to keep or throw them away? Can they be "saved"?
I put a new carbon filter in. I rinsed the filter in tap water. I also should mention, the tank ran for about a week empty (no fish) but I did have the salt that I was suggested to add- and ich herbal remedy flowing in there. The filter cartridge was taken out when these were added. Not sure if they actually did anything for the water during this time, anyway.
So, fresh water, fresh filter, cleaned gravel, bubbler.. This is where Im at. I did add water conditioner, of course. I would also like to add salt.. its a 40 gal hex tank. I was not told about the salt prior to setting up the tank the first time.. I was told to add when I had the ich. But I have heard keeping a fair amount in the water helps. What is the right thing to do now? 
Heater or not? Cycle empty for weeks or a few days? Trust me, Im in NO hurry this time. Ideally, Id like to keep simple fish.. ( is there REALLY such a thing?? lol ) I like big fat goldfish.. fan tails But Im open for suggestions. I dont want a "busy" tank, maybe 4-5 fish depending. Thank you in advance for the help.


----------



## Waterworlds (Apr 12, 2015)

Many goldfish get big. They also produce lots and lots of waste. They will eat all your plants! I know these things as we rescued two. I found a home for them in a huge pond where they're happy.

They don't need heaters. However, if you are interested in other fancy rail type fish, check out Swordtails and some of the ones that have been bred with guppies. These type of fish do need a heater.

Throw away the moss ball. Better safe than sorry. Go for a Fishless cycle. Lots of ways to do it but Amazon sells dr. Tims ammonia for a few dollars a bottle. Otherwise, if you do fish in cycle, you have to do 50% water changes everyday for weeks and weeks.

Finally, skip the ich medicine and buy small bottles if Melafix and pimafix to have on hand for the future treatment of various problems. You will still need something like Seachem Prime and an Api master test kit.

Once you have these tools and have gone through a cycle, you'll be an expert.


----------

